# Warm Up



## Jack99Cz (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi, i searched a  bit and i didnt found "Warm Up" thread here. So i would like to start it, because i think its important part of workout as its prevent injuries and helps you to get better results. Im looking for your toughs and expiriences also as for some inspiration as there are lot of advanced athletes.


My Warm Up is pretty simple  it consist of basic movements like: Push Ups, Squats, Pull Ups,  and some Jumping Jacks or Cycling to get my blood flowing.
When im going to run i just do  Squats, jumping jacks and some 5-10minutes walk.

So what are your warm up routines? Feel free to post it.

PS: Shot of Vodka is not accepted as warm up even if ist make you feel little bit warmer.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 18, 2018)

...I was going to say “shot of vodka”...damn.

Other warm ups are good though. I just use the elliptical for 3-5 minutes at a medium to brisk pace, being that it simultaneously stimulates both upper and lower body muscles as well as stretching out the lungs and getting the heart pumping harder. Then, I follow this by a few light stretches. I’ve found the warm down is just as important, if not more. Warm up routines really depend on the exercise you’re about to do though, and it looks like you’re taking this into consideration already.

I know...boring answer. I’m an old guy though.


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 18, 2018)

Ahhhhhh...the warm up.  Three weeks from today, I will turn 50.  Now I have to be out of bed at least 30 minutes before I do any exercise.  I have to walk a few minutes, do a little bit of static stretching, then some SSHs or slow squats.

When I was 20?  None.  Not a bit.


----------

